# 612 Receiver Locks Up



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

New Customer. Had a 211k with EHD. Just didn't work well for me. So I had it swapped out for a 612. I am having a strange problem with the receiver.

The receiver is in the bedroom. We do not use the TV every day. Three times the receiver locked up, no lights on on the front panel, unresponsive to remote and the fan running non-stop. Required a reset to get it to work again. As soon as the reset takes place the fan turns off. 

Today I had the receiver swapped out for another 612. Sure enough it did the same thing.

Suggestions?

The receiver sits on top of a dresser. It is hooked to a Vizio 27inch HD TV via a HDMI cable.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

bad power?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

What do you mean by bad power? The outlet is grounded and shows proper voltage.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I would install an inexpensive UPS on your receiver. All my electronics (computers, TV's, receivers, etc.) are on APC units that I bought at Staples for well under $50 each. I consider it cheap insurance as power does fluctuate from time to time.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> I would install an inexpensive UPS on your receiver. All my electronics (computers, TV's, receivers, etc.) are on APC units that I bought at Staples for well under $50 each. I consider it cheap insurance as power does fluctuate from time to time.


Considering an extremely small percentage of people do that, I don't think that is his problem.

Brucegrr, assuming it isn't the automatic daily shutdown it does everyday, I can only suggest you make sure the receiver is directly plugged into the wall, or plugged into a powered grounded strip. Make sure the satellite connections are on good. Sounds like you are pretty sure your power isn't the problem. 
It is possible to get two bad units I suppose.
Neither of mine have had that problem.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> Considering an extremely small percentage of people do that, I don't think that is his problem.


On what do you base this "...extremely small percentage of people..." comment?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> New Customer. Had a 211k with EHD. Just didn't work well for me. So I had it swapped out for a 612. I am having a strange problem with the receiver.
> 
> The receiver is in the bedroom. We do not use the TV every day. Three times the receiver locked up, no lights on on the front panel, unresponsive to remote and the fan running non-stop. Required a reset to get it to work again. As soon as the reset takes place the fan turns off.
> 
> ...


The way you worded this is that the 612 is just sitting there off (technically in standby), not recording, no one's using it. And it just suddenly locks up - you discover it because the fan is running non-stop. That has never happened with my 612.

But my 612 has locked up when in use.

So if it's just off as you described, I'd have them replace it until you get one that works. These are refurbs and ...well... these are refurbs.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have had this happen after the daily maintenance. Reset fixes it. Doesn't happen often.
Unless this happens a lot (not alot), I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> On what do you base this "...extremely small percentage of people..." comment?


I also *think* that very few people do use UPS for their electronics. (Although I believe their use is greater by forum readers.)

We lose power often here in the MD suburbs of DC and I have never heard even one of my neighbors indicate that they use a UPS other than for a PC. My wife runs a shared Office Suite with many clients. She urges all of her clients to use a UPS with their PCs. Very few do.

Like you, I've got many UPSs in my home protecting audio-visual equipments and PCs.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> On what do you base this "...extremely small percentage of people..." comment?


Well, lets see. First, I would reverse the question. Where do you get any information of what percentage use a UPS_ for their satellite receiver?_

Second, if you did, you would need to power the TV also. (Unless trying to save a recording going on)

Third, this isn't a question of saving information that might be lost, such as with a computer.(Again, It may save a recording from stopping I suppose.)

Fourth, it is an extra expense, and routinely most do not spend money to be able to watch TV while their power is out other than having a generator for other purposes.

Fifth, not one person I know has one other than for their computer.


----------

